# FA Guava



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

What the HELL is this?
Guys?!
It's like someone put a very, very old bottle of Chanel No 5 into a pot of VG and boiled it with air freshener.

Please tell me it's not just me, cos I swear I'll need therapy if that's the case.

Yass this shit is awful.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

It's not just you. From ConcreteRiver's Reddit flavour notes:



> *Flavor Description:* @ 2%, like vaping Right Guard. Intensely musky. A warm floral, actually kind of tastes like sandwalwood. @.25% not a whole lot better. Same kind of warm musky notes, but I can maybe taste some juicy guava underneath there. There is a pretty subtle warm sweetness in there, but that top musk note sure is distracting.
> 
> *Off-flavors:* This tastes nothing like a fruit, guava or otherwise.
> 
> ...



The DIY community sends out a pretty clear signal which are the best guavas via the number of recipes on ATF that use the different guavas:

Cap Sweet Guava: 365
Flv Pink Guava: 229
FA and FW Guava: 19
TFA Guava: 13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/17)

Lol your OP made me laugh @aktorsyl !

This is what scares me off from trying to make my own Guava juice - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/7/17)

Fa guava is like Shyte dunno what guava to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

@incredible_hullk, Cap Sweet is probably the safest. I like the Loco as well if you want guava nectar.

There are only two public recipes on ATF that use FA Guava. I'm intrigued by this one. FA Guava, Bergamot, and Flv Lemongrass, among others. To be fair, the mixer does note:



> it needs to sit 3-4 days, but after that it will be a taste you might not expect.



Yeah, I'll bet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/7/17)

RichJB said:


> @incredible_hullk, Cap Sweet is probably the safest. I like the Loco as well if you want guava nectar.
> 
> There are only two public recipes on ATF that use FA Guava. I'm intrigued by this one. FA Guava, Bergamot, and Flv Lemongrass, among others. To be fair, the mixer does note:
> 
> ...


Yeah i think ill skip that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/7/17)

RichJB said:


> @incredible_hullk, Cap Sweet is probably the safest. I like the Loco as well if you want guava nectar.
> 
> There are only two public recipes on ATF that use FA Guava. I'm intrigued by this one. FA Guava, Bergamot, and Flv Lemongrass, among others. To be fair, the mixer does note:
> 
> ...


Might not expect and will never forget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (18/7/17)

Loco Guava FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/7/17)

I have used it in a recipe and quite successfully so. However, that being said, it was at 0.2% 

Very, very low note addition and it's okay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones (18/7/17)

i've been using TFA guava at 2% with 0.5% menthol and its quite good
give it a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (26/7/17)

I've found one really neat way to use the FA Guava. Literally 2 drops in a recipe I'm working on. Got the idea from this recipe: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1091144/Slurricane CLONE 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

therazia said:


> I've found one really neat way to use the FA Guava.


Well, me too. When you run out of pesticide, it works wonders in a pinch.

On a serious note - thanks for the link! That is actually quite interesting. (Link is private though?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, me too. When you run out of pesticide, it works wonders in a pinch.
> 
> On a serious note - thanks for the link! That is actually quite interesting. (Link is private though?)



Thanks Fixed it. 

This is just a copy of a recipe. I did not make that recipe. The on I'm working on is a lychee flavour and it's phenominal so far. Will release as soon as it's done 100% to my liking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

That recipe says TFA Guava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia (26/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well, me too. When you run out of pesticide, it works wonders in a pinch.
> 
> On a serious note - thanks for the link! That is actually quite interesting. (Link is private though?)





RichJB said:


> That recipe says TFA Guava.



I only have FA Guava so I used it in this recipe. You'll see I stated that I got the idea from that recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

Ah OK, thanks for the clarification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

